

Deposit Freeze at Chinese Exchanges Drives Bitcoin Price Below $400 - asaddhamani
http://www.coindesk.com/deposit-freeze-chinese-exchanges-drives-bitcoin-price-below-400/

======
SixSigma
"X caused Y" is dangerous when it comes to markets. How do you know the freeze
didn't stop a slide to $300?

~~~
asaddhamani
Your point is valid and correct. However, if your comment was meant for
me(submitter), I only submitted something I found interesting. I don't endorse
such claims.

~~~
SixSigma
Not aimed at you directly, you didn't write the headline.

The concept is a common trope in financial news reporting, particularly on tv.

